# PG RSD Enclosure Size



## bball09124 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm currently using some 6.5" PG RSD's for my Dad's stereo for his record player as well as for the audio on our TV. I threw them in some 20 year old bookshelves, which are .35 cubes each ported to 70 hz with a 2" round port.

I am going to build new ones, but I don't know where to begin. It's not like a subwoofer where you can go to the manufacturer's website and pull up box specs:laugh: Any recommendations on box size/specs for em?


----------

